# Leaky Gas Sufferer Please Help 14yr Boy



## leakygas112 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there,

Basically i am new here, and am suffering from everything you guys are saying. Firstly Im a 14 yr old male student in high school.

The problem first started around a year ago when i started to get constipated a lot . I am a pretty skinny guy aswell. Then everything about my bowels just kept getting worse and worse. I used to get very bad cramps and a very uncomfortable feeling in my tummy/ intestine area. I get very very very stinky gas. Before it used to be a very feces type smell but it has now changed to more of a sulphuric type smell.

I kept getting constipated, aswell as diarrhea and excessive gas. I was convinced i had IBS, which ended up being true when i went to a Gasterontologist. The doctor had no idea what was wrong with me.
The problem was getting worse day by day. I kept losing control over my farts, and now its gotten so bad that i dont feel anything at all! It just seeps out without me even knowing. Its like it has a mind of its own!!

I smell like feces in school and have no friends anymore because everyone thinks Im weird and stinky. No-one ever talks to me. Im depressed. It gets so bad that the teachers even start sniffing and have to open the windows. Everyone is sniffing and comments on the smell in the classroom or me. 
I contaminate a room in under 5 minutes thats how bad it is. I cant even travel by car with my family or anyone because they always have to open the windows.

I started off by trying out constipation remedies (flybogel, movicol, flax seeds). None worked. I then thought it might have been an infection so tried out antibiotics. No luck. I then had some food supplements and activated charcoal. Both didnt do anything at all. I tried peppermint capsules, which also didnt work. I even tried sticking an earplug up my anus, which just made everything worse.

Please, i beg you. Please tell me any known confirmed cures . And please any way to mask it. I want my social life back, i want my old friends back...
Please please please recommend any good exercises with what reps to do.

Thank you all


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

I really don´t like to give personal "medical" advises but i think that a good starting point for you is to identify the foods that gives you problems. With that you will face the other steps in better shape. When i was your age i was very skinny and with your same symptoms, check for gluten problems. Also fried foods gave me more farts and more stinky. He, i too tried the earplug, bad results. You might want to try Shreddies underwear or similar for now. Use a search engine to find more about that.

Sorry kid, you´ll have to be patient, i never seen a quick solution for this but there is one, for some the solution was months and months, even years, of exercises, for others the solution was a surgery called Delorme rectopexy (only 2 or 3), and for others the solution was a colostomy.

Read more of the posts of here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/98-leaky-gas-lg-incontinence-odor/


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

You need to take more test, including a specific pelvic floor test to see if you have poor or overly tensed pelvic floor, which is the first cause of uncontrollable wind


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Also we have a specific exercise thread, you can try that


----------



## leakygas112 (Mar 7, 2018)

Did anyone try out the Shreddies underwear and have you had any luck?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes i did, they work great as long as they don´t get wet, either by water or by sweat.


----------



## leakygas112 (Mar 7, 2018)

Marionazab Which one did you use. The boxer hipster or the support boxer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Hipster. Don´t know about the other models. Also i was going to buy their jean but no need now.


----------



## leakygas112 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you so much guys. I am finally finding hope i will surely let you all knoe my results


----------



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

You sound just like me. Started having farting problems freshmen year high school, then it changed into leaky gas. Fucked my shit up all 4 years of high school.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

leakygas112 said:


> Thank you so much guys. I am finally finding hope i will surely let you all knoe my results


I had the same exact symptoms when I was 15 years old (I'm 48 now). I've struggled with IBS my entire life but for some reason most of the really bad symptoms disappeared when I was in college. Then for some strange reason the constipation symptoms came back last September and I'm seriously bummed (no uncontrollable leaky gas yet, but the constipation is horrible enough).

The thing that finally gave me control over the leaky gas (but not the constipation) was getting on a drug called Elavil (or Amitryptaline is the generic name). In my case, anxiety was a real trigger for that particular symptom, and it manifested when I was in school around other kids, scared to death that it would start happening. That drug was a life saver for me. It helped control the social anxiety that was a trigger for the leaky gas.

In fact, I am going to meet with my GI in a couple of days and I am thinking about asking for a new prescription for that drug again to see if it will help at all with the constipation, or at least help with the depression and despair I am feeling as a result of having these problems again.

I recommend giving this drug a try. There are some side effects, but the trade off was well worth it for me when I was in school.

But please don't give up and hang in there. If I could survive this when I was a kid, you can too. And I've lived a very normal and happy life for the most part. In fact, I'm pretty sure my constipation symptoms wouldn't have returned if I hadn't been living such an unhealthy lifestyle for the past several years.


----------



## Sunna (Jul 26, 2017)

Please see the website: https://www.gutsense.org/fiber-menace/about-fiber-menace-book.html

It just might change your life. He gives all of the reasons for leakage as well and how to fix it...

I have read the book (it's free) cover to cover at least twice, and while I bought the supplements, they are available on Amazon prime (under different names).

Their Hydro-C Colonic Moisturizer is the exact same as Douglas Laboratories® - Effer-C (Buffered) - Vitamin C Buffered with Calcium, Magnesium and Potassium - 240 Grams;

I take that in the mornings first thing - I need 1.5 teaspoons in water on an empty stomach - and along with coffee (and breakfast about an hour later) I have a BM with no problem at all&#8230;

It was a little rough at first because fiber had stretched me out and I had to get rid of that first. But, I am regular as rain every day.

In the evening before bed I take:


A version of their GI Recovery (L-Glutamine-based prebiotic) which can be recreated using BulkSuplements or Now products (L-Glutamine plus FOS (fructooligosaccharides) and acacia fiber).
I have a sensitivity to FOS so I use .5 teaspoon Now brand L-Glutamine and 1 teaspoon BulkSuplements Laminara Japonica (brown seaweed).

1 scoop of a powdered probiotic (I use one for animals - because I had it on hand and it's cheap) Vet Plus Probios Dispersible Digestive Powder
1 teaspoon of Colostrum-LD Powder (not necessary, because it can make you herx, but, I am taking that to heal my intestines which are definitely a little sore and inflamed after being so blocked up in spasm for so long.
2 caps of their Enterophilus probiotic (if you want to recreate it on Amazon, the ingredients include:

Lactobacillus acidophilus (DDS-1) - 1.15 Billion*
L. Rhamnosus - 1.15 Billion*
L. Rhamnosus (Type B, Bifidus) - 775 Million*
Bifidobacterium lactis - 275 Million*
Bifidobacterium longum - 275 Million*
B. Bifidum - 275 Million*
Streptococcus thermophiles - 150 Million

The book also gives some pretty sound dietary guidelines and explains why we should eat some things over others (and how to get rid of gas)...

https://www.gutsense.org/fiber-menace/why-dietary-fiber-causes-harm.html

So if your feces are putrefying and you have an overgrowth of bad bacteria, it's going to leak and smell... By added in good bacteria you are creating an environment where the contents of your stool can be better digested.

His CHAPTER 11. AVOIDING THE PERILS OF TRANSITION (https://www.gutsense.org/fiber-menace/how-to-transition-to-low-fiber-diet.html) is the summary / meat and potatoes of the book.


----------

